# facial cleansers



## KIT (May 18, 2005)

can someone please tell me a few good facial cleansers for sensitive/combination skin? some that are highend.....thanks


----------



## Onederland (May 18, 2005)

Pink Grapefruit Cleanser from DDF


----------



## angelwings (May 29, 2005)

I like Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel.


----------



## nyanko (Jun 1, 2005)

i found the pink grapefruit to be drying... but then i have ezcema too. try shiseido pureness line perhaps


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 6, 2005)

Aesop fabulous face cleanser & Korres milk proteins cream cleanser. I agree with the Dermalogica SCG rec too.


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2005)

Caudelie makes wonderful skincare products for sensitive skin that are very gentle.
Try their Grape-Seed Gentle Cleanser or Vinopulp Emulsion.


----------



## clarecat (Nov 6, 2005)

I love the Perfectly Clean cleanser (blue packaging) from EL.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Purpose is nice, as well as the Dove facial bar...if all else fails, I hear Cetaphil is one of the gentlest cleansers around though I understand that it might be too gentle...


----------



## kare31 (Nov 8, 2005)

Kiehls gentle foaming facial cleanser is fantastic.  I also have sensitive combination skin, and this is a godsend.  I have tried many cleansers, and most of them either broke out my skin, or left a rash.  This one is super gentle.  The name is misleading, though, since the cleanser doesn't really foam up.


----------

